# CIA Live Tweets UBL Raid To Mark 5th Anniversary



## CDG (May 2, 2016)

Seriously?  The CIA decided this was a good idea?  You're an intelligence agency. Lol.  Highly unprofessional and unwarranted, IMO.  This is something that wouldn't surprise me coming from a politician, but from the CIA?  

CIA 'live tweets' Osama bin Laden raid to mark five-year anniversary


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 2, 2016)

Fucking Hillary - :wall:


----------



## Gunz (May 4, 2016)

It's great that UBL is crab bait and kudos to all involved, again...but how about a tweet with the number of ISIS fucks we've killed this week?

UBL was one successful and well-executed raid in the GWOT. It wasn't victory. There's a lot more killing to do.


----------

